# Bianchi Peregrine: is this a good deal?



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

I sold my mountain bikes a while ago but I am looking to get back into: I've always just enjoyed simple trails: no dangerous stuff for me! I really like this Bianchi, and the size is right. Does 350 sound like a good deal?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like a 97 Bike Blue Book says 224.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the response eb. I wasn't able to figure out the year, so that definitely helps.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Also, is the frame aluminum?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cr MO looks like steel.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Would paying $325 for this bike be a bad idea (seller says it has barely been ridden).


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a very limited market for a bike that old. that's one reason the book price is 224. Even if hardly ridden the fork may need some care as may the tires and tubes. Regreasing the bb and bearings in the headset and wheels would be a good way to start a period of use. You need to ride it for sizing and to access the working condition of the components and any tuning needs. And then make a cash offer or walk away.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

325 is way to much, that bike will require maintenance right away, nice steel frame but lousy components; 200 tops.


----------

